# Adding a tuner to a single?



## gimedaball (Dec 20, 2005)

Is there a way to add a tuner to single tuner Series 2 box? I'd even be willing to buy a used dual tuner and drop in my HD if I thought that would work. I have a Series 2 with a lifetime subscription and a single tuner. Do I have any options other than buying a new box and forking out more $?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Really no way to add another tuner to a single tuner TiVo. Your life time subscription is tied to the mother board not the hard drive so moving the hard drive to another box will not move the lifetime service. 

The best you can do is hope for another opportunity to move your lifetime service to a new box. TiVo has had 2 such offers in the last 12 months, one open to anyone buying a new Series 3 TiVo and pay $199 to move the lifetime service and a second time to select accounts to buy a series 2 DT unit and again pay a $199 fee to move the lifetime service . 

Good Luck,


----------



## gimedaball (Dec 20, 2005)

That blows. I'm savvy enough (upgraded the 40GB drive to a 250GB) to know that the tongue in cheek idea of dropping my drive into the new box wouldn't work, but I was kind of hoping the MB had an identity chip I could swap as well. Guess that would obviously leave Tivo exposed to people trying to do just what I'm trying to do. I guess they got me this time. 

Anyone know where I can get a cheap bracket to add another HD to my current
box??? 8)


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Keep your lifetime unit running and get the 3 year discounted rate of 6.95 a month for a total of 250$

How long has it been since you bought the lifetime for your S2? Im willing to bet it was around 3 years ago and for 300 so technically the deal I propose is cheaper over the same period of time no?


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> Anyone know where I can get a cheap bracket to add another HD to my current box??? 8)


Weaknees.com or 9thtee.com


----------

